# German Rams & PH?



## Mr. Puffer (Mar 26, 2007)

I finally have my 55g through a complete cycle and I have started to stock the tank. Currently I have 5 julii corydoras and 5 panda corydoras. I have a Centipede Knifefish coming in this week as well. The reason im posting though is because a local breeder just brought in a nice grip of German Blue and Gold rams to my favorite LFS, and honestly their all quite stunning!

I've been a fan of these guys for quite some time now just haven't ever kept any myself. I was curious if they would acclimate to a Ph of 7.4? My water buffers itself back to 7.4-7.5 no matter what I try to lower it. Considering they are local bread I figure they should be fine in the higher Ph, but the breeder did inform my LFS that they were bread in a Ph around 6.5.

I really would like a pair of the Blues for the 55g, but don't want to spend the $45 on them then have to either bring them back to the LFS. Or have one of them die off immediately due to high stress. I'm not about to bring some fish home that are going to hate their new environment! I want them to be as comfortable as possible! Especially to really bring out those beautiful colors.

As far as the tank goes filtration isn't an issue I have a 20g wet/dry trickle sump setup that is flowing 330gph with 600+gph capabilities if I need to add another overflow. The water is 0 ammonia 0 nitrite 20 nitrate Ph 7.4-7.5 and my water is medium-hard ( can't remember the exact reading on the test and I am at work right now. )

Any insight is much appreciated!


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've had a blue ram and a bolivian ram for about 3 months now and our water is also medium-hard, pH about 7.5-7.6. We haven't had any problems yet, both seem happy and healthy. I was worried at first too that they wouldn't be able to thrive in a higher pH but from what I've read and heard a stable pH is more important than a certain level. I haven't messed with my pH because large swings can be more harmful than a higher stable level.

On another note, I only paid $9 each for my rams, you may want to shop around a little if possible


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have 2 myself. They're at a Ph of 7.6 and are doing great. I would suggest shopping around too, seeing as I only paid $10 each. good luck with whatever you choose to do!


----------



## Mr. Puffer (Mar 26, 2007)

Well the higher priced ones were more mature 2" local bread pairs. I ended up stopping by another LFS this evening and talked to a guy there that breeds his own and he let me know he has had no issues with his German or Bolivian Rams in his water and his parameters are the same as mine.

Not only that he actually brought in today a whole lot of his own Rams he just got done raising. Their all a little over 1" right now and I got myself a pair Male and Female for $10 each! Their spending time in the quarantine for the time being. If their happy and healthy in the morning they will make the move to my 55g. And hopefully if everything goes well I will add a pair of Bolivians next week.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck!! They are cool little fish with lots of personality, you'll have fun with them.


----------



## Mr. Puffer (Mar 26, 2007)

Well I moved them over to the 55g yesterday because they were both doing great in the quarantine. Their both healthy and happy in the 55g, except one little problem with my female.

The female upon close inspection has what looks like a bite out of its face. The hole is right next to its mouth and below its eye... there is definately a small red blood spot where the hole is so its some kind of wound. Her colors look good especially for being so young and small yet, and her poop isnt clear or stringy. She swims all over the place following the little male wherever he goes and even sometimes venturing away from him to follow my cories around the tank. Its just the wound worries me a bit... at he LFS they did have 15-20 of them in a 10g tank and they definately were picking on each other.

Anyone have any idea if this is just a wound? Its definately not hole in the head as she isn't showing a lot of stress, and it looks nothing like a hole in the head spot looks like. What should I do to help it heal up?

If and only if I can get her to stop with the side its on facing me i'll try to snap a pic. I can't get a good clear shot of her since she is so damn small and never wants to stop with the right side facing me.

Edit: I did do a 50% water change, added some aquarium salt to the sump, and bumped the temp to 84F to kill off any bacteria. The tanks sitting at 0 ammonia 0 nitrite 10 nitrate 7.4 Ph


----------

